# Espresso basics explained



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I came across this video on Reddit and thought it was very useful especially for anybody starting out. It's nothing most people on here haven't seen before but i thought it was explained very well.

Espresso Theory


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coffee/comments/61fwo5


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Worked for me - thanks

Tim


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

The final point is interesting - I usually set my PID for a brewhead temperature of 96.5 degrees - seems that I should be trying a little lower.


----------



## rapid86 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you found this very helpful for someone very very new like me


----------

